
An Open Letter from Past CEA Chairs to Senator Sanders - h8trswana8
https://lettertosanders.wordpress.com/2016/02/17/open-letter-to-senator-sanders-and-professor-gerald-friedman-from-past-cea-chairs/
======
slake
These are the guys who predicted the 2008 crash and prevented it right? Oh
wait..

